# Dave Cousins Seminar May 17th & 18th



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Teach*

Now where did I put that dang teaching cap????


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*1*

1


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*2*

2


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*3*

3


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*4*

4


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*5*

Dave shows us how he can play Stairway To Heaven on his bow.

He's got it down pretty good.


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Would you trust these guys???*

If you were a student, would you trust having these two World Champions work on your bow????

Dave and Joe taking a hammer to a students bow.


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*6*

6


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*7*

7


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*8*

Dave shows the mortals how its done.


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*8*

8


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*9*

9


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*10*

Hey You!!!! Yeah You, the one with the camera!!! Shut that damn thing off, your driving me crazy!!!!


He didn't really say that..... well he wasn't that nice about it anyways.....lol


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*11*

The students get up close and practice the corrections to their form before final filming.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Can you provide details on pricing and scheduling, etc...? I'd like him to come to San Diego for a semiar. 

Lemme know...

Bill


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Final Filming*

The students getting coached by Dave for their final filming



First student shown is Jhiggscoolguy (Teachers Pet.....lol)


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*12*

12


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*lil' Joe*

The one student who had no problems with form, physical anyways, I do recall overhearing something about attitude adjustment.....lol


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*13*

13


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Author*

Dude!!!! Give it up already, The only good thing about your form is that DCPro edition Hoyt.


Thanks Dave, I'll think about what you said and take up another hobby......lol

He didn't really say that, he did however help me alot, he is very good at explaining the mysteries of this sport.





Thank You,

Jamie


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*15*

15


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Thank You*

Thank You for viewing this thread.

Dave did not put me up to this, I took it upon myself to take lots of pictures during his seminar. I was so blown away by how Dave presented his seminar, and how much time he spent with every single student, I asked him when it was all done If I could post some pictures.


For those who might be interested in a DCPro Seminar, I'm sure he will respond to this post, or at least contact interested parties direct.


Thanks Again,


Jamie


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

I like pic #3, we should call it the official "Cuz Salute"



Way to go Dave, always nice to see a professional archer who is able to make money as an "Archery Pro". I hope we get more archers in the sport, and archery pros are as common as golf pros.

~Cuz Salute~

 

-CG


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

Clever guy is right on. I would be the frist in line if he came to my side of town.


----------



## SteveFSA (May 21, 2002)

Jamie, thank's for doing this! Makes me sick to think I missed his seminar a few weeks ago in my area.


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Jamie,
Thanks for all the work on posting the thread. It was also nice to see at least 2 Non Hoyts made it past the Cuz screening... Thanks to Dave as well for all of his hard work. Hey Dave, it's not a P.O.S., since you helped me I'm gonna have to put a whoopin on those Hoyt boys...
Lonnie


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Lonnie*

Lonnie is in picture # 13 


Thanks Lonnie



Jamie




I think there were at least three other archers that had other bows, the rest were Hoyt's, Martins, and Dartons.....lol


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for posting this! I wish I had that opportunity myself.........

Since no club in my area is gonna spring the coin to bring Cousin Dave to town maybe I can lure him in with all the free beer and venison sausages he can drink and eat at my place. (not while shooting of course! ) 60 yards end to end in my yard and we can beath the crap out of my Bionic buck and Block targets!! 
If anyone wants in on this private session it's gonna cost ya $5 a head........(hey imported beer isn't cheap!)  

Let me know Dave!


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Club*

the club didn't spring the coin, The students each paid a fee for the class, the club provided the space and manpower. It took alot of effort on the club members behalf to host this..

Thank You Lincoln Bowman for hosting this class. 



Jamie


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

I'll bet Cousin Dave can even teach OLD DOGS new tricks I'll see if I can get some people together up here in da UP! Barnrat


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Ron and Sandie*

I also want to give a big thanks to rhardesy and x's 4 ever for their important role in this event. If you want to laugh untill it hurts, go out with rhardesy and Cousin Dave some time..



Thank You Ron And Sandie, everyone had a good time



Jamie


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*price*

so what was the price for him showing up? How long was he there.


----------



## Steve Bernard (Nov 12, 2002)

You need to talk to Dave about the price. But I felt that it was a bargin. He filmed about half the students on friday evening. Saterday went from 10:00 till about 6:00 and sunday ran till almost 7:00. He did an exelent job of answering everyones questions and spent a good bit of time with each archer. 

We have had two other well known couches at lincoln. Our membership felt short changed with the other two. This was not so with Daves seminar. By the way the others cost more.


----------



## Steve Bernard (Nov 12, 2002)

PS Thanks for the photos Jamie.


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dave Cousins (Jun 28, 2002)

I want to say a big thank you to everyone that was able to make the seminar at Lincoln.

And an even bigger TYVM to Jamie for posting some photos of the event. I truly enjoyed the weekend at Lincoln and look forward to working with those guys and galls some time real soon.


If you are interested in hosting a seminar I can be contacted vie e-mail [email protected]

Once again thanks to everyone that was able to make it and thanks for your comments.

Dave Cousins


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

*I'M in*

Hey Matt, let me know when you are going to schedule that little event. 

I will need directions to your house. 

Should I bring my press so dave can work on our stuff 

Also I am a little short on the $5.00 can you spot me, let me know.


----------



## camocritters (Oct 15, 2002)

*WOW picture 10*

looks like you were going to be his next target.. 

if looks could kill you would already be dead..

 was he mad or you just happened to catch him with a funny face that just looked that way..

totaly funny picture


----------



## RHardesty (Oct 27, 2002)

*Thinking Mans shooter*

I'm sorry it has taken me so long to reply on Daves seminar, but I have been so busy setting up new Hoyt bows since Dave has been here! (Not that we needed anymore help, surpassed 2002 sales six weeks ago!)

I cannot say enough of how well Dave presents not only his seminar, but of himself. His sponsors should certainly be proud to have him in their stable! The effort that Dave takes with the students is ...well like Jamie said he works his tail off, busier than a one-eyed cat watching two rat holes!!

I got to talk with Dave a lot in the evenings away from some of the seminar environment and Dave truly worries and is concerned that his students get all that they need to excel, makes sure all questions are answered, for it is most important that they understand exactly what it is that he is saying.

I cannot believe the "secrets" he will tell you, I found some of what he does is different than the way most top pros do things,
but then Dave is one of the top shooters most consistently in all arenas, I now know why.....attend one of the seminars and you will too!! One thing is for sure, shooting just got a whole lot tougher for next year....Who let the Dogs out!!!

Thanks again Dave and looking forward to having you back on what we were talking about, its in the works now.

Ron Hardesty


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

Thank you Dave! 
Thank you Jamie for posting great pictiures!

Changing just a little on my bow hand position has help me dearly! Michigan State Record and the next weekend NAA Nat. Field doing O.K. on that shoot. Having the confidence that I can do it! 

This was the best seminar that I have ever attended. Dave makes it fun. Plus to be doing seminars while he is at the top of his game! Your awesome!

If clubs, or Assoc. can schedule Dave to do a seminar in there area I highly recommend it. 

We are having Dave back here to Michigan to do a different kind of seminar. Shooting a Field & Hunter course. Dave will teach us to shoot the F&H course more accurately. Having a high ranked archer showing us the proper items to look for on a Field & Hunter course, August 9 & 10.

If your interested call Van's Archery Center (734)449-4306 
Or you can PM me for more info.

Jamie get the camera ready again!


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Hey Sandie

Congratulations on the State record and good luck at the NAA.

Lets see you win that one too ....


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

Mike,

Thank you very much! 
We have you signed up for Dave's class!

Should be fun and I'm sure Dave will have great tips for us on Field archery. As I said he has helped me a lot already learning more on the outside target format on angles and hills will be great!

Take care,
Sandie


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Graduate soon!*

Sandie hope you guys graduate before the "real" schoolin takes place next month! Ken


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

Schoolin' on a course Dave B and you said was flat!!heha! 
We'll be there sight seeing in the U.P. should be a fun weekend!! Lighthouse lookin out over the lake with camera in hand!

This class should be really informative, Ken you should try to get down here to take this class August 9th and 10th!!

Ken for you always, like they say a old dog can be showin' new tricks!! What you can learn from Dave would help you out too maybe you would beat Sally then!


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Not Fair!*

Sandie now you know that's not playin fair by bringin the "Spousal" abuse card into play! 

And I was refering to how much you have to take off for each target depending on the "type" of insect hatch for each target! 
We'd like to get "down" you way but just don't see it happening at this time! See ya next month. Ken


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

I just got signed up for his Florida trip in August..........look forward to it.........maybe I can ingrain all my bad faults by then to give him plenty to do...... ..............ck


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Top*

I'm bringin this thread to the top so the pictures from both the Miochigan seminars are closer together.




J.


----------

